# Baseball/Cigars/Dinner



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

I had the great pleasure of spending time with Frank, Anita, John Tyler, Dan, Lisa, and Lara in what was a baseball game/mini herf in Richmond today. We watched the Braves defeat the Toledo Mud Hens by a score of 6-1(and me lose a $56 bet to Anita) and then later, dinner at Bailey's. We had a lot of laughs, smoked a few good cigars, and enjoyed time spent with good friends. Thanks to each of you for a most enjoyable day.










I don't know what happened on the drive over, but this was the scene when I got out of the van. Not to worry, Frank was alright.










The Justus Crew


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Lara, Dan, Lisa


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

The Three....well, I'll let you fill in the blank.










The whole gang


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Couple more, I'm sure the others will post more tomorrow.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought you weren't going to come online and post anything tonight Mark.. LOL.. just couldn't resist could you? We have a bunch of pictures to post but it will have to wait till tomorrow.. we're dead tired from being in the sun all day but I do have to say what a GREAT time we had and winning that bet was the topper! LOL.. and to think, I was worried in the 5th inning when you wanted to double it.. heehee.. glad I did!

And don't worry guys, I didn't choke him too hard!! LOL..


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Looks like a great time. 
One day I'll be in one of those pics (WITHOUT the use of Photoshop!)


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

we'll take you up on that Peter!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

What a blast with some awesome folks today.Thank you Mark, Dan, Lisa and Lara for a wonderful day and evening at the old Diamond and then Bailey's. Fi ne cigars and even finer conversation.

We spotted these folks looking for tickets and Anita beat Dan to the trigger on the camera(barely), Dan's a pretty fast draw but Anita had the element of surprise. We saw them first. Hi guys!

Mark likey cigar!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Va. crew!









NC crew!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Two dorks and a duck!


Hungry duck!


We have to sit next to who?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Sure looks like fun. When I get out your way I hope we get to take in a ballgame!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Beautiful day for a ball game. Just a shade over 300 degrees, at least the humidity was only 900%.


We even saw a game in the cool as well. Lara checking out the infamous Tampa Sweetheart, Lara thinking these folks are a strange lot, talking about cigars all day.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

CigarGal said:


> Sure looks like fun. When I get out your way I hope we get to take in a ballgame!


That we will Marianne, bring yens sun block because the sun was fierce today.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Ok, evertime you guys get together in VA and post pics, it reminds me of how much I need to visit the state and the special people we have the pleasure of knowing from there.

Looks like yet another amazing day of smokes and friends.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like you guys all had a ball.

Cigars,ball, drinks and food all boils down to a great time. Thanks for sharing the photos. 

Gotta love the duck !


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Looks like a fine day of cigars,friends and baseball! Thanks for the pics...Dave


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

68TriShield said:


> Looks like a fine day of cigars,friends and baseball! Thanks for the pics...Dave


Sure thingy P-shield! :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

floydp said:


> Sure thingy P-shield! :r


DOH!!!


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Minor league baseball is a great time.

Even better when enjoyed with friends and smokes......

Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> DOH!!!


wow, how did you know about that? LOL.. all the grandkids call Frank "Doh". When we were first seeing each other he would come over and try his best to get John Tyler to hit himself in the forehead and go "Doh" like Homer Simpson. John Tyler wasn't quite 2 yet and picked up that Frank was "Doh"... so it's a name that's stuck. Ever since John Tyler started it, that's all the grandkids have known Frank by.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Great pics, guys. Listening to y'all plan this even on skype made made me extremely jealous.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> wow, how did you know about that? LOL.. all the grandkids call Frank "Doh". When we were first seeing each other he would come over and try his best to get John Tyler to hit himself in the forehead and go "Doh" like Homer Simpson. John Tyler wasn't quite 2 yet and picked up that Frank was "Doh"... so it's a name that's stuck. Ever since John Tyler started it, that's all the grandkids have known Frank by.


Nope, did'nt know the story Anita. Just quoteing the Homer expletive.Funny story though...thanks


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks like a super time....makes me jealous, wish I coulda been there with y'all, I would love to herf with you guys again! Thanks for posting all the great pics too!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Looks like a super time....makes me jealous, wish I coulda been there with y'all, I would love to herf with you guys again! Thanks for posting all the great pics too!


Well Tom Richmond has a hockey team, get traded! :r

Just say the word brother!!


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

floydp said:


> Well Tom Richmond has a hockey team, get traded! :r
> 
> Just say the word brother!!


From what I understand, there's a passable team not too far from Dan's house in Raleigh, NC. Who'd ever thunk it.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

nice pics! llooks you you all had a great time


----------

